# NYU Graduate Students



## FLFilmFan (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone here actually accepting NYU's offer of admission?  

I know there is a Columbia/NYU thread but that is a nightmare to climb through.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 20, 2008)

FL,

Any word yet from AFI?  Where do you think you are going to be going?  NYU?  Columbia?  Would love to hear your input.

Best,

Bandar


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 20, 2008)

sorry, no, i got the letter of death the other day and it is a no go at afi.

i am currently deciding between nyu and columbia.  

however, we should keep in contact because if one of us makes it we should help each other out.

best,

andy


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 20, 2008)

If you were admitted into the NYU NYC campus I would encourage you to pursue that.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Andy,

I'm sorry to hear about AFI. I got my thin letter from them the other day, too. Though that wasn't much of a surprise as they never even interviewed me. I think you should be quite pleased with your results of the application process--interviews at all the schools you applied to, and thus far, admittances to two of the top film schools in the world.

I can't say that I have an unbiased preference for where you choose, as I am on NYU's waitlist. But I think you should choose the school you think will help you become the best filmmaker you can be. I have a friend who is a current third-year student at Columbia, and he loves his experience there. About the time I heard back from NYU that they wanted to interview me, we were talking about the differences between the two schools. He thinks that NYU is more technical and their program is larger and older, but he said he believes they accept more "ready-made storytellers" in that Columbia's focus is more on how to develop their filmmaker's storytelling capability, in analyzing shots in-depth, in really understanding film and filmmaking and how that medium translates life on film effectively. They're also great, apparently, at helping you write and develop scripts and to learn that muscle. For me, I know that would be the wrong choice to attend there in choosing between the two, but that's because my undergraduate degree was in creative writing, and I've spent a good portion of a year here in L.A. in a film class that does nothing but analyze shots and reshoot on an XL2 scenes from films in order to examine storytelling techniques. But that's my preference.

You should go where you think is best for you, of the two schools, is what I'm saying. I certainly envy you the choice you have to make right now, wish you the best, and hope to keep in touch with you and work with you no matter what choice you make.

louvons.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks a lot for the kind word louvons.

i really am stuck between both schools and it seems i am debating between prestige and comfortability for me.

i really hope that you get off the waitlist, as i have heard of one other applicant rescind their offer of admission.  

do you mind telling me why you like nyu, personally?

at first columbia was the last on my list of schools, but now that i have actually looked into it and spoken with eric mendelsohn, i really am optimistic about where their program is going.

andy


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Andy,

I'd be happy to tell you why I like NYU. For starters, I still have a shot at getting in! Columbia, unfortunately, rejected me. I'd be ecstatic to attend their film program too.

To be honest, I'd have a tough time too deciding between the two if I were in your shoes. My friend who attends Columbia sings nothing but praise for the program. And one of the great things he says he's gotten out of it is network of friends and collaborators with which to continue making films together. He loves his classmates, his professors, his classes. As far as NYU, the environment seems more competitive than collaborative to me. Then again, the student who toured me around the facilities there loved it and seemed very nice.

Mostly, what I hear and what my friend confirmed, is that Columbia is more focused on making you the best storyteller you can be. That means heavy emphasis on script development, how to choose shots, etc. My impression is that Columbia is a fantastic school for writers and directors. NYU (supposedly) cares less about this, but they (supposedly) surpass Columbia in teaching you the technical side of filmmaking (here's how you use your lighting rig, etc.). For me, based off my undergraduate writing degree and the time I've spent in L.A. solely analyzing films and shots and reshooting films, I think I'd benefit more from NYU than Columbia. But should I be less confident of my ability to construct a great script and a great story, I'd choose Columbia in a heartbeat. I think that part is crucial in filmmaking--especially since beginning directors usually get their start by already being attached to a script, often one they've written themselves. (Or so my film teacher in L.A. tells me.)

In short, I wouldn't worry about prestige. You've been admitted to two highly prestigious schools, two of the "top five" film grad programs. At this point it's like choosing between Harvard and Yale, Princeton and Brown, apples and oranges, pancakes or waffles. Either one is going to look great for you, it's a matter of where you think you will develop most, because that's the real important part. What kind of artist are you going to be? What place will best foster that? What do you need as an artist at this stage in your life? When you get out of school, you'll want to be set up to make the best possible films you're capable of making.

Again, my best to you. When are these schools asking you to decide by?

louvons.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 22, 2008)

louvonsalome,

What's your real name?  Also, when are we meeting up for a drink?  Friday?

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be heading to this new lounge that opened in the NoHo arts district tonight.  Let me know if you would like to join.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Bandar,

I can't meet up with you tonight, but I could possibly meet Fri. during the day or Sunday after my acting class (usually gets out between 4 and 4:30). Let me know.

And my real name's Mary.


----------



## seanJ (Apr 22, 2008)

Let me know if you'd like to add a third ... I'm also in NYC and in the process of deciding NYU/Columbia -- leaning toward NYU.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

I got my NYU Acceptance packet today, and was awarded a $7500 scholarship.  

Not enough to make me decline my acceptance to AFI for directing.  I will be declining my offer of admissions for NYU shortly.  

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Mary,

Where is your acting class held?  Sunday sounds good.  PM me and I'll send you my #

Best,

Bandar

P.S.  I will be declining my NYU offer and accepting AFI's so hopefully you will get bumped off the waitlist.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 23, 2008)

Mary,

I really appreciate you taking time out of your day to write that very insightful post.

I feel really bad if I were to deny NYU, because as a child I always dreamt of making it to NYU and following in the footsteps of Scorsese, Ang Lee, and the recent M. Night.  My perspectives have changed and film school for me is not about equipment or access to amazing facilities.  To me it is all about understand how to tell a story.  I have never had a formal film education before but if I want to be able to direct films, it will have to be by understanding how to actually tell stories in this medium and for me Columbia gives me this impression.

By all means, I am not a ready-made storyteller and thus far I am just an emulator of my influences with sparks of own preference.  I would love my degree to say:  "NYU MFA."  But in truth, Columbia gives me such a positive vibe that is necessary for me to grow.  NYU seems like there is such demand for excellent product that it may stunt my growth by constantly trying to be someone's vision of a filmmaker.

I have had a few friends that have had rave reviews of film schools at both schools, but ultimately, I think Columbia fits me right now.

I am glad you have been waitlisted, Mary, as I hope you will get the opportunity to go to your school of choice.

As of now, I feel as if I am going to Columbia.

My best to all of you,

Andy


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

Two declines for NYU - 2x better chance of you getting in!    

Let's all keep our fingers crossed for Mary!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

FL,

After reading your response, I think you have made the right choice!  You will flourish wherever you go, but it is all about comfort and vibe.

If you got an amazing vibe from Columbia, you should definetly go!  Plus, you'll grow as a storyteller!

Best,

Bandar


----------



## dude_dogg438 (Apr 23, 2008)

Bandar...just curious, did you decline admission to NYU NYC or Singapore?


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys. Here's hopin. I'll pm you Bandar with the details about meeting up.


----------



## carlosbusy (Apr 24, 2008)

FL,
I change my AFI acceptation for your NYU... 
Well, I guess is not possible. I love NYC as much as I am afraid of L.A., so I was really in the mood for NYU, but you know, they decide our future! jajaja
Are you in the waiting list of AFI? I haven't taken my decision yet (UCLA/AFI)
Just one question, why did you prefered AFI to NYU?
Adios!


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 25, 2008)

carlosbusy,

haha, its funny you say that.

no, i dont prefer afi to nyu.  i like la because of its weather, but that is about it.  like the film schools, i think the places you go is what you make of it.

i tend to hold nasty grudges against schools that reject me because it means a lot to me that they dont think im good enough for their school.

however in many ways, the same decisions we make about whether the school is good for us, the schools make the same decisions of whether you are good for them.  "the right fit" is what they call it.

so when someone claims that a person is waitlisted at school A and admitted with a huge scholarship to school B, i get a little mad a frustrated because that means nothing.

some schools are meant for some people and not for others.

i wish you luck wherever it is.

andy


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 25, 2008)

FL,

A person who is waitlisted at school A and admitted with a huge scholarship to school B does mean something.  

It means that school A thinks that person has "something", but not enough to be accepted right away.  Meanwhile, school B thinks that persons "something" is perfect for their school so they will give them a scholarship to attend.  

That something can be anything.  Maturity, talent, originality, etc...

Best,

Bandar


----------



## whatdoyouknow (Apr 26, 2008)

Getting wait listed at school A and accepted at school B could only mean that school B thinks your "something" if school A and school B have the same admissions standards. But none of these schools do. They're all competitive, wonderful programs, but some have fewer seats and some have more resources. 

It's statistically harder to make it onto a wait list at these schools than to be accepted so be proud of yourself and know that you would be there for sure if they had one more seat. So all you need to do is hope that someone doesn't want their seat and that that said seat will soon be yours! Good luck!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (May 30, 2008)

hey andy,
congrats on columbia! you go homie! good luck!
i just got off the waitlist at nyu.


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 30, 2008)

calliegrl,

i am thrilled that you got accepted into nyu.  keep in contact with me as i hope to be collaborators in the future.  we are only on the other side of the fence, so don't be shy.

i know you will do the school justice and feel free to contact me if you need anything.

add me on facebook, my name is andy nguyen and i am listed under columbia.

my best,

andy


----------



## Tobsterius (Jun 2, 2008)

Calligrl03 -

You've given me hope! I too am on the waitlist for NYU... I thought all the decisions have been made for fall 08... looks like I might have some more waiting to do.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey-Hey,
Good luck to you too. They are still making decisions!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Jun 6, 2008)

Calliegrl03 - were you on the waitlist for NYU Asia or New York ?


----------



## duders (Jun 10, 2008)

For the incoming 1st year students: 

some of the younger folks in the department have put together a wiki page about NYU. it's meant for current students, but should give some insight into what's ahead for you.

http://www.nyugradfilm.com/


----------

